# 傷 / 怪我



## Casiel

Hi!
Is there any difference between those two words?
Thank you!


----------



## mikun

Hi,
Usually we use 傷 in a amall skin damage, 切り傷、擦り傷、刺し傷.
We use 怪我 to a great  surgical damage, 骨折、捻挫、腕切断.


----------



## Casiel

Thank you so much, Mikun!


----------



## Aoyama

A bit like "wound" for 傷　and "injury" for 怪我 (note that 怪我 is ateji). But it may depend because 重傷 means "grave injury" (cf. 軽傷).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

A scratch on the skin 　かすり傷　 can never &nbsp;be said 怪我

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## YangMuye

きず：痕跡/影響が残っている
けが：悪いこと/損失に遭う
という感じですが


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

YangMuye said:


> きず：痕跡/影響が残っている
> けが：悪いこと/損失に遭う
> という感じですが


損失に遭う xx


*心に傷を負う = The heart can be got hurt. but  we do not say " 心に怪我
怪我する　get injured by accident

Hiro Sasaki


*


----------



## YangMuye

Hiro Sasaki said:


> 損失に遭う xx


Hi. I saw this phrase on the internet... It's not natural?
Yorosiku onegaisimasu.


----------



## YangMuye

『小学館日中辞書』より


> お嬢さん,彼にかかわると怪我をするよ
> 相場で大怪我をした
> 怪我の功名


やはり「意外の出来事に遇う」のが共通ですね。


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

YangMuye said:


> Hi. I saw this phrase on the internet... It's not natural?
> Yorosiku onegaisimasu.



損失に遭う It's not a natural phrase.  

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Casiel

Thank you all for your explanations!


----------

